# back to work enterprise allowance scheme: but Id like to travel to India?



## mattdo (10 Nov 2007)

Hi all.
 I am at a little bit of a deciding delema at the moment.

 I have been on social welfare payments for about 21months on and off the last 3 years and will qualify for the back to work enterprise allowance scheme next february sometime. 

I am seriously thinking of setting up a business as the scheme seems quiet good. 

However something is after popping up and I am being inspired to go to India for about 3 months from the middle of January onwards. 

I am 31 and single! 

I am looking for advice from anyone who may done this scheme and what it was like. 

Also should I set up business first and then go to travelling or go travelling and then do business. 

Will it effect my chances to qualify for this scheme if I go away for 3 months. 

Can you also tell me if I can work parttime for the next few months while on the social and still qualify for the scheme when the time comes next february. 

Can I still claim rent allowance even if I am in a foreign country travelling? 

Thanks!!


----------



## ajapale (10 Nov 2007)

*Re: Travel v's business*

Please do not duplicate posts
Ive edited your title to better reflect your question


----------



## Nellie123 (11 Nov 2007)

I think you should discuss your plans with your local Social Welfare office as they are the only ones who have access to your records and Back to Work Enterprise Allowance is based on what records you have.

Rent Allowance or any other allowance is *not* paid abroad.


----------



## stir crazy (11 Nov 2007)

Well, if I was working in the social welfare I would want to know where you got the money from to not only pay for an expensive air fare but also to bum around India for 3 months


----------



## mattdo (11 Nov 2007)

Well for your information I'm getting a loan from the credit union


----------



## ClubMan (11 Nov 2007)

stir crazy said:


> Well, if I was working in the social welfare I would want to know where you got the money from to not only pay for an expensive air fare but also to bum around India for 3 months


I don't know about the _BTEA _(?) scheme but with many _SW _schemes (i.e. those that are _PRSI _linked benefits rather than means tested allowances) this sort of thing is of no interest to and no business of _SW _claims officers.


----------



## Mr Toad (11 Nov 2007)

A radical suggestion - start paying your way in society and either get a job or start a business.  

There is a "social contract" society pays benefits to those who are unemployed in the expectation that they will take the first available opportunity to become self-sufficient and start contributing by paying taxes, PRSI etc.


----------



## stir crazy (11 Nov 2007)

mattdo said:


> Well for your information I'm getting a loan from the credit union



Fair enough. As someone whos never claimed anything from or dealt with social welfare ever in my life even I could see that where your means comes from is a very practical question 




Mr Toad said:


> A radical suggestion - start paying your way in society



Ooooo burn


----------



## Welfarite (14 Nov 2007)

The qualifying period is 624 days paid 

"21 months on and off" ...how many days is that you claimed towards the 624 required? Do you know 

"will three months effect my chances?" ...yes, because you will have 3 months less qualifying days paid to you. 

The same applies to part-time work...every day signed on lengthens the timeline to clocking up the 624 days.

Only SW, looking at your record can tell you if and when you qualify to apply. Your questions are best directed to them. Any answers here would be estimates and useless if you are deciding your future on that basis. Visit or ring the SW and talk to them about your plans.


----------



## Royal (15 Nov 2007)

So when you come back from your trip to India and are happily claiming SW again will you be paying back your credit union loan from this income? As I taxpayer myself I'm not sure I want to fund your trip to india - even if it is a great opportunity for you. I'd rather fund my own holidays abroad when I have managed to save up to afford them.


----------

